# How to configure TPlink w8968 for alliance cable broadband in kolkata



## tarun7001 (Jun 22, 2014)

hi..
i bought tplink w8968 for alliance broadband, as the sales person at the shop told me that it supports telephone line broadband and cable broadband also...so i bought it but now i'm unable to configure it to connect with alliance broadband.allaince bb provided me ip address,gateway & subnet mask ip address for my lan and one user id & password to log in.but i'm unable to configure the router ...please someone help me ....please....


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 23, 2014)

have you checked the manuals and the CD which came in the box?


----------

